# EHD To New Receiver...



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi,

Now that I've got a 722 (replacement for a failed 622) and my existing EHD has stuff on it that I can't replace (M. Schumacher's last win, last race), I'm wondering when or if Dish is going to allow customer's existing EHD's to be used on replacement receivers? 

If my question has been reliably answered before, please point me to the answer.

Thanks!

Scott


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

You should be able to use it now. You can't have unlimited swaps between receivers but if you just replaced your old one with a new one you should be fine. Currently you can swap between receivers three times before no more swaps are allowed. At that point you would have to format the drive to swap again. So, if everything you have will fit back on the 722 HDD, you could copy everything back to the internal HDD, reformat the EHD and archive it again. Then you would be back to having three swaps.


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

Thank you! The screen that appears before one updates is a bit on the frightening side, but I went for it and selected yes. It worked!  

Thanks again!

Scott


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

What kind of crap is this? You pay $40 to be able to use an external drive to increase DVR storage. But, you can only move content from one to the other 3 times? Why would the implement such a stupid restriction? What's the thinking behind this?


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

They say it will be increased to unlimited moves in a future software update.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

davethestalker said:


> What kind of crap is this? You pay $40 to be able to use an external drive to increase DVR storage. But, you can only move content from one to the other 3 times? Why would the implement such a stupid restriction? What's the thinking behind this?


You're miss reading the info.
What the deal is you can only move the drive between DIFFERENT receivers three times currently. The use is unlimited on ONE receiver.


----------



## Monument247 (Aug 5, 2007)

Scott wrote: "Now that I've got a 722 (replacement for a failed 622)...."

Did Dish do that for you because of the failure or did you have to pay the upgrade price?

Thanks.

ChuckD


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

Monument247 said:


> Scott wrote: "Now that I've got a 722 (replacement for a failed 622)...."
> 
> Did Dish do that for you because of the failure or did you have to pay the upgrade price?
> 
> ...


Dish did it for me because of the numerous problems I've had since first contacting dish about installation and problems in the last three months dealing with an intermittent loss of signal issue after the 3am reboot.

Scott


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

It would still be nice to be able to backup the EHD--encryption included to avoid issues with DRM--to something like DVD's.


----------



## mikehd (Sep 11, 2003)

dunkonu23 said:


> It would still be nice to be able to backup the EHD--encryption included to avoid issues with DRM--to something like DVD's.


If this were possible, you would still need to have a DVD player that supported the E* DRM, which doesn't exist today. Or be able to plug a USB DVD player directly into the 622...


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

davethestalker said:


> Why would the implement such a stupid restriction? What's the thinking behind this?


The intent of the external hard drive system was not a modern implementation of the sneaker net. It is intended as an archiving system.

For whatever reason, many feel compelled to move the stuff all around rather than just leaving it on the external drive or recording the program where it is going to be watched in the first place.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Harsh, it is great to be able to keep programming if the receiver goes wonky tho. 

I actually have backups of most things I'd hate to lose. 

Methodology. Two EHDs, Record the irreplacable twice, Store one copy on each EHD.

with a dual tuner 622 you can force it to record a one time event twice so as to have two copies.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

dunkonu23 said:


> It would still be nice to be able to backup the EHD--encryption included to avoid issues with DRM--to something like DVD's.


Depends on what you mean by Back-Up?

If by backup you mean extract from the EHD and burn to a DVD? It ain't happening.

If you mean make a backup of the drive so all isn't lost if the drive dies then that is a different thing.

"encryption included to avoid issues with DRM" the encryption is because of the DRM required by the programming providers.


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

TBoneit said:


> Depends on what you mean by Back-Up?
> 
> If by backup you mean extract from the EHD and burn to a DVD? It ain't happening.
> 
> ...


I mean to make an image backup and restore of the EHD to another hard drive to be used only if the EHD fails. I see this as a hole in an otherwise great feature.

Scott


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

If the EHD dies then an imge would most likely not work. I don't consider it a shortcoming as the intention was/is to enable backing up video if the receiver needs to be warranteed or when upgrading from a 622 to 722 for example and for that time of year when there is just to much for the internal drive to hold. 

For example this is the time of year when all the new and returning network shows appear or approaching the holidays when there are all sorts of specials. To much to watch in to short of a period of time.

I don't know about others but I just finished watching Christmas specials and movies this spring and summer when the networks were in re-runs as an example. Then last week I moved things I hadn't watched to a EHD freeing up 24 Hours on the 622 for all the new and returning shows starting up this week. Most likely I'll sample a couple of weeks of the new shows and some of the returning shows and delete the timers for the losers.


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

TBoneit said:


> If the EHD dies then an imge would most likely not work. I don't consider it a shortcoming as the intention was/is to enable backing up video if the receiver needs to be warranteed or when upgrading from a 622 to 722 for example and for that time of year when there is just to much for the internal drive to hold.
> QUOTE]
> 
> You're missing the point. You make the image backup regularly so it can be restored to a new drive should the original drive fail. Say a person backs up monthly--some programs may be lost, but the majority would be saved. That said, it's almost a moot point because there is software available that can read and write at the sector level and restore it. That's all I'll say about that. What I would like is for Dish to come out with backup software that runs on a PC or Mac so that disk to disk backup/restore could be done with the approval of Dish.
> ...


----------



## twomble (Dec 9, 2006)

> What I would like is for Dish to come out with backup software that runs on a PC or Mac so that disk to disk backup/restore could be done with the approval of Dish.


Me too, but I doubt that will ever happen. That's exactly what the hackers need to crack the hard drive file system. Then the cat will be out of the bag and we all loose the EHD as an option.


----------

